# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cilat jane ushqimet me te mira per tu konsumuar?

## NORTONI

Cilat jane ushqimet me te mira per tu konsumuar
Cilat kane me shume ENERGJI
Cilat jane me te mirat per shendetin?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

shkoni hani ne Mc Donalds, Burger king,KFC hahaha....
une mendoj se ate qe ben mami esht me e mira dhe nuk ke ku ta gjesh, normal duhet me pas kujdes jo te hash vetem byrek etj qe kan shume indyra......ku ka ushqim qe te jep energj mer...

----------


## xhori

sex  nga mengjezi ne darke,   ka me mire se ky ushqimi

----------


## drague

po ta hash k'te nolt rro 100vjet

----------


## Flora82

Patatet   jane   ushqim  me  i  shendetshum  keshtu  zavendson  edhe  buken : )

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Patate te skuqura

Pesh i skuqur

Proshute
Pizza

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> po ta hash k'te nolt rro 100vjet


drague po xhori eshte mashkull me duket ?

----------


## suada dr

Mishi(ka shum proteina qe jan te domosdoshme per organizmin, 
peshku te zgjat dhe memorien.
Per ushqimet e skuqura mire eshte te perdorni vaj ulliri se eshte me i shendetshem jo vaj olim apo ku ta di un.
Konsumoni sa me shum fruta sidomos tani qe eshte dhe vere dhe plus qe jan te pasura me vitamina (te cilat jan te domosdoshme per organizmin)mungesa e tyre shfaq semundje te ndryshme.kaq per tani se spo me kujtohen te gjitha.

*Kjo pjate shoqerohet me nje gote vere.hahahhahhahah*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Te gjitha ushqimet te mira jane, mjafton te konsumohen ne sasine e duhur!

----------


## Flora82

uff  mos  harroni  sallatat  ; )

----------


## dielli qe lind

Te freskta,keta jane me te mirat.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Po ku keni parë ju shqiptarë e të mos ha Speca të djegës!
me speca djegs s'ka hiq; asgjë s'hahet pa ta.

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Pesh i skuqur


Cfare eshte Pesh-i? 
Une e di qe kjo eshte bacon ?!

----------


## *Anxhi*

Nejse, ushqimet me te mira per t'u konsumuar mendoj se jane:

- Peshku
- Mishi (te fresketa qe te dyja)
- Karkalecet e detit
- Frutat e detit
- Perime te ziera
- Frutat (te pakten nje frut ne dite duhet te konsumohet se s'ben)
- Sallatat
- Produktet e qumeshtit
- Si dhe nje kokerr veze te pakten njehere ne dy dite..
- etj etj..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po pra peshk doja te thoja une po gabime jemi njerez bejme.Peshkut nuk i gjeta nje fotografi te pershtashme lol dhe vura vetem namin e tij.A po edhe karkalecat e detit bobo nuk kane te paguar.Ne pergjithesi te gjitha frutat e detit jane shume te mira...

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Po pra peshk doja te thoja une po gabime jemi njerez bejme.Peshkut nuk i gjeta nje fotografi te pershtashme lol dhe vura vetem namin e tij.A po edhe karkalecat e detit bobo nuk kane te paguar.Ne pergjithesi te gjitha frutat e detit jane shume te mira...


Ne fakt ajo fotoja eshte 'tip' mishi  :pa dhembe:  
Sa per frutat e detit jane mrekullia vete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Epo bacon shkruajta te google une.Ja e yahooooooooo.;

me e embel ajo e para me tharte kjo e dyta...

----------


## Tiffany

oriz pa yndyre dhe caj jeshil  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Preng Sherri

ncncncncnc, Hiq s'paskeni lidhje për ushqime , vlla.
 ushqimi më i shendetshëm është:
Speca të djegës, asi që djegin shumë sepse ti mbysin krejt mikrobet në organizëm. keni parë që kur Njeriu ha speca të djegës ose diçka që djegë shumë, djersët të dalin nga balli, që do të thotë " të keqtit të largohet".
  Pastaj Hudhrat duhet t'i hani në sasi të madhe sidomos gjatë ditës sepse ato të mbrojnë që të të mos afrohen të padeshirueshmit!
 Së bashku me hudhra është mirë me e ngrënë një Limon me lëvore ashtu siq është ndërsa krejt kjo duhet me u shoqeruar me Alkohol të tipit " Rum" me 56% Alc.
 Nëse i hani këto gjera për çdo mëngjez posa zgjoheni nga gjumi do të jeni të shendetshëm dhe s'do të keni kurrë gripe!
Mos i harroni edhe hithat natyral dhe të pazier të cilët bëjnë sterilizimin e zorrëve!
 Oreks të mirë

----------

